# GCSE's Home schooled



## Andalucia (Nov 24, 2010)

My 16 year old has finished Spanish school but was mostly educated in the UK. He wants to home study 6 GCSE's Where can I get the information to do this as each time I search I get companies trying to sell me the on line course.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andalucia said:


> My 16 year old has finished Spanish school but was mostly educated in the UK. He wants to home study 6 GCSE's Where can I get the information to do this as each time I search I get companies trying to sell me the on line course.


First of all GCSEs are a two year course (alot require two years worth of course work) and secondly yes you have to pay and they're not cheap. You'd have to do them on line. We looked into it for our son, but decided against it as they were costly and relied a little too much on self motivation!! The only other ways I can think of would be either to send him to an international school for two years, starting him in year 10 (most will do that), or sending him back to the UK to a sixth form college!!

What about forgetting GCSEs and doing the Baccalaureate instead???

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Andalucia said:


> My 16 year old has finished Spanish school but was mostly educated in the UK. He wants to home study 6 GCSE's Where can I get the information to do this as each time I search I get companies trying to sell me the on line course.


I have just started a GCSE course (as a mature student) in Science. It is a home study course and you send in written assignments and sit the exam in the UK in June and a practical in April. There are also some IGCSE courses which you can study at home here and do the exam in Spain too. If he is doing 6, that wouldnt be that cheap - the company I am doing it through charge about 845 pounds for 3 GCSEs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I have just started a GCSE course (as a mature student) in Science. It is a home study course and you send in written assignments and sit the exam in the UK in June and a practical in April. There are also some IGCSE courses which you can study at home here and do the exam in Spain too. If he is doing 6, that wouldnt be that cheap - the company I am doing it through charge about 845 pounds for 3 GCSEs.


Hi Caz. I.,
Could you PM me details, please??


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

In reply to Andalucia, I think I found this particular company through a search on emagister.co.uk which lists many of the courses in the UK.


----------

